# Wait 'till you see this!



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok I'm officially blown away...
...Check this out...

http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=79852

...it concerns this old picture...newly discovered...










Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Some of us don't have access to the Clubhouse, Denis...care to share, ol' bean?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sure...Here is the post, Mike from the Clubhouse made this find...



Dr. Anton Phibes said:


> Well guys, like the title says, sort of.
> Like many of you fellow styrene fans, I'm always keeping an eye out for any cool Aurora stuff, especially un-produced kits and concepts. When I think of all the designs Aurora must have talked about in meetings or had "secretly" in various phases of production, it keeps my hopes up for cool bits of history to be unearthed.
> 
> This is pretty much what happened to me recently while digging around at a small model kit swap-meet in Connecticut.
> ...


Hope he doesn't mind me sharing this...but this news is too big to just let sit...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just have to add this post to mikes original post...




Gitd2004 said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> Thats what I call a find! HMS, the shop who did the sculpts for Aurora, prepared this one as a part of the Torture series, not the Forgotten prisoner who came later. But after the fuzz about the Gilliotine (sp?) it was canceled and only the vulture made it into the custumizing set. The Rack and the Hanging tree also never made it into production. That was a rumor but I had NO idea that it was made into a actual pattern!
> 
> ...



Mcdee:wave:


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

That's cool! I always wondered where that vulture in the customizing set came from and why it was so large (relative to typical Aurora monster figures).


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW.
Just...WOW.
Can you imagine THAT in styrene sitting in front of you? Too cool for school!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

paulhelfrich said:


> That's cool! I always wondered where that vulture in the customizing set came from and why it was so large (relative to typical Aurora monster figures).


Never thought about that...sure makes sense :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> WOW.
> Just...WOW.
> Can you imagine THAT in styrene sitting in front of you? Too cool for school!!! :thumbsup:


Hell I'd be happy if it were carved out of ...hmmm...better say jello 
as long as it were sitting in front of me....wow someone has to kit this beauty:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Hell I'd be happy if it were carved out of ...hmmm...better say jello
> as long as it were sitting in front of me....wow someone has to kit this beauty:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


You said a mouthful, Denis! Oh, the possibilities... WOW...


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice, thanks for posting that, Denis. It is always good to learn and about that stuff, seeing it is a real treat!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow! I read somewhere that there were to be a series of Forgotten Prisoner based kits but I never knew that any others actually existed! Thats great! I also hope someone kits this one! Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Pretty cool. looks like the backside of the wolfman's rock base, the cactus from the Sheriff, Vulture from customizing kit, reposed forgotten prisoner, and shoe from hyde. Might not be to hard to kitbash something. The part of the base hes lying on would have to be scratch built though, but it looks pretty simple.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

otto said:


> Pretty cool. looks like the backside of the wolfman's rock base, the cactus from the Sheriff, Vulture from customizing kit, reposed forgotten prisoner, and shoe from hyde. Might not be to hard to kitbash something. The part of the base hes lying on would have to be scratch built though, but it looks pretty simple.


Which begs the question - is this a legitimate acetate or a clever kitbash? Nothing wrong with a clever kitbash but knowingly putting it across as something else is not cool.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

that vulture looks familiar...

was it used on a big three wheeled motorcycle kit?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've only ever seen it in the Aurora Customizing Kit #2...
But,I've been wrong before...
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Look at the base really good as it looks just like the cro-magnon man base with the rock on it that is right behind the skeleton.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This was just posted over at the Clubhouse...


Dr. Anton Phibes said:


> Ok...OK!!! Enough!
> 
> You know when you see one of these prototypes like the Hanging tree or Godzilla and you WANT one so bad, but it's never gonna happen?
> 
> ...


Hilarious Mike...Man you had me going Frantic 
...Oh did I mention ...PUT ME DOWN AS # 1 ON YOUR LIST!!!!!
With BOTH SIGNS!!! and Ditto That for the other two kits you're planning!!!
Man I must have looked in every book on Aurora I have...Not only did you provide me with Great Memories checking out all my kits for clues....but now you are making a few New/Old School Aurora kits availible!!!
Man I am sooooo IN!!!
Mcdee
PS Thanks for this Very Cool Trip!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Sure...Here is the post, Mike from the Clubhouse made this find...
> 
> 
> Hope he doesn't mind me sharing this...but this news is too big to just let sit...
> Mcdee


Wow! Aurora dropped the ball on this one! The Vulture itself lacks detail but still nice!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I got caught....
Even though it's not an Aurora original, the subject matter is right up my alley!! Nothing like a rotting corpse to brighten up a display case.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I knew you'd like this Chris...Man when I first saw this I thought it was Aurora...
Doesn't matter ...like you said the subject matter is what matters and as a matter of fact...I'm getting them...This one and the other two Mike has plans for... and will soon divulge more info:thumbsup:
Mcdee
...Checkout the Original link...
http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/view...p?f=11&t=79852


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I feel so cheap and used


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I feel so cheap and used


So do I, Perfessor, but I MUST HAVE ONE!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM for you, Denis m'lad... :wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I kinda like feeling cheap and used.... 

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I kinda like feeling cheap and used....
> 
> Chris.


Yeah Ain't it GREAT!!!
PM'd you Chris and James:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM for you, oh A-nut... :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Posting for those of you who don't frequent the Clubhouse


Dr. Anton Phibes said:


> Cripes! This turned out to get a better response than I had ever hoped for!
> 
> THANK YOU guys Soooooooooooooooooooo much for the wonderful compliments.
> I'm sure glad that I dusted off this idea and just said "screw it! I AM sculpting this now before another year goes by!"
> ...


This just keeps getting better and better!
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Posting for those of you who don't frequent the Clubhouse:


I have tried registering for the CH, but they don't accept my hotmail, or any free email address. My other email is a .edu that is subject to change, plus I've had the hotmail account since 1995!
Also, and this could just be me, the squiggly, number, letter, perplexogram that you have to try and dicipher is way too difficult.
Love to get these kits though, so keep us non-CH'ers up-to-date. Thanks!:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

No problem keeping you guys posted, as soon as I hear anything I'll let you know:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm definitely down for the first 2 kits...the 3rd one depends on the size of the kit...sounds like a winner to me though!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm also very interested in the box art also...
Just so you all know in advance, a super talented chap named Styrenedude (fellow CH member) will be doing a bang-up bama style box art illustration for this kit and my best fiend/German artist genius Rainer E. will be creating an instruction sheet that is SPOT-ON Aurora style!


These kits are going straight to the Aurora shelf :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Wish I could get one of these to sell at Monster Hobbies.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I took the liberty of emailing the link to this thread to Mike. Hopefully he will join the board and those interested can then contact him directly.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool John :thumbsup:
That would be Great if he joined here too...I wonder how many guys are on the list of buyers?
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

This is really excellent! What a terrific sculpt; you can almost smell it.
I'd buy one.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mrmurph said:


> This is really excellent! What a terrific sculpt; you can almost smell it.
> I'd buy one.


Yep :thumbsup:
This kit teamed up with a Bama style Box is definately a winner!








Can't wait:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Denis!.. this is going to be one of my favourite 'Aurora' style kits out!.. please keep us informed who ain't on the Clubhouse forums!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sure Ian :thumbsup:
John (Facto2) is trying to get Mike to join this Forum too...
Either way, I'll be keeping you informed of any new developments 
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Wouldn't it be cool to have a little bit of flesh dangling from the vulture's mouth?
Or would that be too graphic and tasteless?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mrmurph said:


> Wouldn't it be cool to have a little bit of flesh dangling from the vulture's mouth?
> Or would that be too graphic and tasteless?


Indeed it would !
I Love that Idea!!!:thumbsup:
Hmmmm....maybe a dangling eyeball...
...tastefully done...of course....
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I emailed Mike Falcigno (thanks, Denis! :thumbsup: ) and he's going to keep me posted on when this lovely is ready! :woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just keeping everybody in the loop...


Dr. Anton Phibes said:


> Hey guys! First off....THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for the compliments, the response to this has been astounding for me!
> 
> OK, so, the sculpt is mailed off to be molded and will be available soon. Due to the insane amount of PM's, emails, and facebook messages I've been sent from collectors who want one, I've decided to just start a new thread in the "New Kits" section.
> I have yet to do this, but I will very soon. Same goes for Hobby Talk, I'll join up there and fill people in.
> ...


----------



## FalcignoArt.com (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey guys, once again...I really want to THANK YOU ALL for the kind words. I'm sorry about pulling the little joke in the beginning, but I seriously came clean in less than 24 hours! However, I had no idea that news of my sculpt had already traveled to other boards!

My fellow styrene fan & good fiend Mcdee has done a wonderful job in keeping you all up to date on this, but I will say that the replacement Vulture head will be posted tonight. Which, BTW does have a slab of tasteful (or is it tasty?) meat hanging from his mouth. it was part of my plan since day one, but I recently decided to make it removable for the squeamish.

Anyway, thanks again- your compliments REALLY mean a lot, I'll be in touch!
-Mike


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard Mike :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Welcome to Hobby Talk Mike! I think you'll find the members here to be just as friendly and psychotic as the folks over at The Clubhouse, but in a slightly different way.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I enjoyed your little prank, and am really happy you're making this fantastic sculpt available to collectors. It really does look like a kit Aurora shoulda offered. 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## FalcignoArt.com (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey guys, THANKS AGAIN for the kind words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's the final update on this sculpture. I'll post a new thread with a "buyer list" later this week.


----------



## FalcignoArt.com (Dec 5, 2010)

AND HERE we have my replacement head sculpt for the existing Aurora Vulture. As much as I love the original sculpture, I felt the Vulture needed a little more dynamics in terms of his neck and a face that fits more with the "Monstrous" nature of the classic Aurora figures.
I also included a small removable hunk of freshly gnawed flesh for those who like the gore!

The flesh chunk snaps right over the mouth and tongue and adds even more motion to the sculpt because i rendered it to be "flinging" off to one side, as if the Vulture is whipping his head around to screech at the viewer. lastly, after some serious contemplation, I figured out a design that makes it very easy for builders to add the new head. Basically, I sculpted a tuft of fur around the entire neck that acts as a "cover" for any misfitting. If you simply heat and cut the existing vulture head off where the neck meets the torso, the replacement head has a molded plug that fits into the body perfectly with a thin groove to accommodate the thickness of the original styrene. So, even if you cut off too much of the styrene, the sculpted fur trim covers your over cut by about 1/8 of an inch.

This allows the new head to be added with ZERO need for putty. Check out the last pic for a visual reference. In the photo you'll see a thin edge around the neck portion of the body that has no grey primer on it, that raw styrene edge is the amount of cutting leeway builders will have when using the new head.

Anyway, that sums up the final kit (though I did add some shifting dirt and sand to some of the rocky areas of the base not shown in the above photos).
I'll post a NEW KIT thread with ordering info very soon. THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE SUPPORT & KIND WORDS!!!!!!!! This is one of my dream projects and I'm very thrilled to finally call it finished!
-Mike


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Mike,

Very nice replacement head for the Vulture!

btw: I did send you an e-mail about this kit....

MMM


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, that did it. I must have one of these as well - with the replacement head! I look forward to getting on the list.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Love it, Love it, Love it!!!
That Vulture head and chunk of flesh is a must have:thumbsup:
Great Job Mike, can't wait to order
Mcdee


----------



## tylerh (Apr 9, 2009)

Put me down for one!! (depending on final price point that is  )


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Mike already knows I'm in for one of these! :thumbsup:


----------



## tylerh (Apr 9, 2009)

So, if we get the kit, will it come with a vulture body, or do we have to buy one extra??

(Im just asking because I dont have a vulture.. haha)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I think Mike said in one of his posts(maybe at the Clubhouse) that he has a few extra Vultures from the Customizing kit and he'd sell them fo an additional $10.00 each...But if you go here...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Customizing-Monster-Kit-/290511744458?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a3d96dca
You'll get the entire kit which also includes the Mad Dog, which is going to be the focal point of one of his other kits :thumbsup:
...or here ... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MONSTER-CUSTOMI...598?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51954bd3de
actually there are quite a few available on Ebay right now...
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I really like Mike's ideas for the mad dog and the critters.

I had pictured the mad dog surprising a group at a picnic, and the critters as part of a post-apocalypse scene. And I'd still like to see how other modelers have built these up and / or incorporated them.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well it took a little convincing...But my wife has agreed to get me this as a Christmas gift!
She clearly said...and I quote..."That's just what you need...another Model"
I quickly agreed and the rest is history... 
So as soon as they're ready...so am I 








Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Never thought about that...sure makes sense :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Also too big for any Aurora base.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

The vulture needs some tweaking.Reposition the head & add some details to the feathers.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> The vulture needs some tweaking.Reposition the head & add some details to the feathers.


I just noticed you did in later pictures. DUH It looks way better & the flesh in the mouth is a nice touch.
When are these available to buy?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

While we await on this kits' availability...








Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> While we await on this kits' availability...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a sense of humor you have!!! Love it!!!

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Well it took a little convincing...But my wife has agreed to get me this as a Christmas gift!
> She clearly said...and I quote..."That's just what you need...another Model"
> I quickly agreed and the rest is history...
> So as soon as they're ready...so am I
> ...


Mike just posted this over at the Clubhouse...

Thanks guys!

mcdee...she's a keeper dude!
just so you know, I was putting you first on the list BEFORE you even posted this.

I'll be receiving 10-12 kits this week. The castings look amazing and I'm super excited. I've already started sculpting the MAD DOG kit.

So, I'll post a NEW KITS thread today or tomorrow at the latest.

Thanks again, and please spread the word to anyone who's not a CH member...I've tried to respond to all emails about this piece, but I think I may have missed a few people. 

Also...in other DEATH VALLEY news.......you're all gonna dig this for sure:

Dwayne has already started painting the Long Box styled art and my other extremely talented partner Rainer E from Germany will be painting a special square box version of the kit as well with the optional vulture head!!!!!! 

I couldn't be happier to have these 2 talented mofo's contributing to this project!

-Mike

_________________


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Do we have a price estimate for these yet?

Correction: I guess it's about 85-100 USD (I reread the thread). Can't even think about it until after the new year, but thank you for keeping us up-to-date.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Hopefully Mike will post here as well...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Another cool update...The First 10 are ready!!!
THE FOLLOWING WAS POSTED BY MIKE AT THE CLUBHOUSE...

OK, so I presently have 10 castings of this kit in stock and ready to ship next week. Approx. 2 weeks from now I will have another 10 in stock.

The cost will be $100 plus $12 shipping for the kit. This includes All 11 resin cast parts including the replacement head for the vulture.
I also have 4 Polar Lights Vulture kits on hand that I can add to the existing kit for an additional $10

paypal: [email protected] or Pm me for my mailing address. 


*PLEASE NOTE: THIS KIT DOES NOT INCLUDE A FULL BODIED AURORA VULTURE- ONLY A REPLACEMENT HEAD*

*ESCAPE THROUGH DEATH VALLEY KIT LIST:

Hey Mike, I've been steering interested people in this direction...
Looks like this kit is a hit, I never had any doubts 
any new updates on this list?
paypal: [email protected] or Pm me for my mailing address. 
*PLEASE NOTE: THIS KIT DOES NOT INCLUDE A FULL BODIED AURORA VULTURE- ONLY A REPLACEMENT HEAD*
*ESCAPE THROUGH DEATH VALLEY KIT LIST:

FIRST WAVE: Ships Tomorrow & Tuesday.

1. DJ53 (PAID) 
2. StyreneDude (PAID) 
3. Ignatz (PAID) 
4. Zombie61 (PAID) 
5. llricmc (PAID) 
6. hedorah (PAID) 
7. OTTO69 (PAID) 
8. Forbidden Plastic (PAID) 
9. Mcdee (Paid) 
10. Auroranut (PAID) w/Vulture

Second Wave- Ships at least 2 weeks later

11. Bill "MONSTER" Jones (Pending)
12. Monstermodelman (Pending)
13. Night-owl (Pending)
14. 
15. Kitbuilder (pending)
16. Scooke123 (Pending)
17. Grim123 (Pending) W/ Polar Lights Vulture
18. Mark M (Pending)
19.
20.

21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


The next kit in the line will be based of the Aurora MAD DOG! More details to follow.......


_________________
_______________________________ 
*Coming Soon- The Great Cthulhu Kid* 
http://www.falcignoart.com 

http://www.amazingmodeler.com 

Last edited by Dr. Anton Phibes on Sat Dec 25, 2010 11:08 am, edited 6 times in total. 


Cheers...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got word the First wave has been shipped:thumbsup:
Can't wait to get this kit! When I first saw it... it reminded me of
when I first saw the Forgotten Prisoner for sale on the shelf back in
1960 something
Here is the latest list...

paypal: [email protected] 


*PLEASE NOTE: THIS KIT DOES NOT INCLUDE A FULL BODIED AURORA VULTURE- ONLY A REPLACEMENT HEAD*

*ESCAPE THROUGH DEATH VALLEY KIT LIST:

FIRST WAVE: Ships Tomorrow & Tuesday.

1. DJ53 (PAID) (Waiting on your address pal!) 
2. StyreneDude (PAID) (SHIPPED)
3. Ignatz (PAID) (SHIPPED)
4. Zombie61 (PAID) (SHIPPED)
5. llricmc (PAID) (SHIPPED)
6. hedorah (PAID) (SHIPPED)
7. OTTO69 (PAID) (SHIPPED)
8. Mcdee (Paid) (SHIPPED)
9. Auroranut (PENDING) w/Vulture
10. Monstermodelman (PENDING)w/ Vulture

Second Wave- Ships at least 2 weeks later

11. Bill "MONSTER" Jones (Pending)
12. Iccarus (PENDING)
13. Night-owl (Pending)
14. Mark M (Pending)
15. Kitbuilder (PENDING) w/ Vulture
16. Scooke123 (Pending)
17. Grim123 (Pending) W/ Vulture
18. James Nichols (PENDING) *Hobbytalk member*
19. John Hrehov (PENDING) w/ Vulture *HT Member*
20. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR!
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I got mine yesterday. I know this gets said a lot in this hobby, but photos don't quite do this kit justice--they don't properly showcase all of the fine detail that Mike Falcigno put into the sculpt. I wasn't planning to use the vulture head that comes with the kit but, after seeing it in person, I'm definitely gonna have to get a vulture kit just so I can use it (separately, that is--the vulture doesn't fit in with the plans I have for the Death Valley kit). Castings are top notch; no visible air bubbles or voids, and only a minor amount of clean-up to make the base parts fit together properly.

Bottom line--if you like the concept, get the kit. I doubt you'll be disappointed. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Mike will have my payment next week, so I should have this lovely shortly afterward. Wheeee!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's the latest greatest list...
paypal: [email protected] or Pm me for my mailing address. 


*PLEASE NOTE: THIS KIT DOES NOT INCLUDE A FULL BODIED AURORA VULTURE- ONLY A REPLACEMENT HEAD*

*ESCAPE THROUGH DEATH VALLEY KIT LIST:

FIRST WAVE: Ships Tomorrow & Tuesday.

1. DJ53 (PAID) (SHIPPED) 
2. StyreneDude (PAID) (RECEIVED)
3. Ignatz (PAID) (RECEIVED)
4. Zombie61 (PAID) (RECEIVED)
5. llricmc (PAID) (RECEIVED)
6. hedorah (PAID) (RECEIVED)
7. OTTO69 (PAID) (RECEIVED)
8. Mcdee (Paid) (RECEIVED)
9. Bill "MONSTER" Jones (SHIPPED)
10. Monstermodelman (SHIPPED)w/ Vulture

Second Wave- Ships at least 2 weeks later

11. Auroranut (PENDING) w/Vulture
12. Iccarus (PENDING)
13. Night-owl (Pending)
14. Mark M (Pending)
15. Kitbuilder (PENDING) w/ Vulture
16. Scooke123 (Pending)
17. Grim123 (Pending) W/ Vulture
18. James Nichols (PENDING) *Hobbytalk member*
19. John Hrehov (PENDING) w/ Vulture *HT Member*
20. Night-Owl (Pending)

3rd WAVE:

21. Mr. Gordon Oberman (Pending)
22. BullMark (Pending) w/ Vulture (if I can manage to find another one hiding in my studio)
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.





The next kit in the line will be based of the Aurora MAD DOG! More details to follow.......

Happy New Year:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got the kit today  
Man you guys are going to love this baby...








...and check this out!!!
Mike autographed the base and numbered it #1








What a Great way to end an absolutely ice cold frozen day...
Who says you have to grow up?...
If the Mad Dog is 1/2 as good as this...it will be FANTASTIC :thumb2: 
...and it goes without saying you can put straight on to that list as well  
Thanks Mike!!!
This is just too cool









Denis/Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cool Denis! I love how Mike signed it for you. :thumbsup:
It's a great looking kit and I'm looking forward to getting mine!
I'll be using the DV plate. 

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Received mine in Friday's post before work...it's Aurora meets EC Comics! Love it! And Mike signed the base on mine too! Can it get any better? Don't think so!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

My kit arrived this morning and I LOVE it!!!
Very Aurora-ish!! It's gonna be a painters dream. Mike, you really did your sculpt proud mate. The pics are great but it's one that really has to be seen in person to be truly appreciated.
I love the personalised message too- it really shows you care about your work and your customers. It's not every day we get a personalised piece of garage kit history (this is definitely gonna be a grail kit to more than a few!!). You have a happy customer here who's gonna be a repeat customer...
I got #13:woohoo:










Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> Received mine in Friday's post before work...it's Aurora meets EC Comics! Love it! And Mike signed the base on mine too! Can it get any better? Don't think so!


I don't think so either James!!
How about a pic of your base????

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah guys I'd like to see all the bases...
sort of like collecting baseball cards in the 60's
Chris #13!!!! Cool number:thumbsup:
Cheers Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah Denis. I'm stoked to have #13-the perfect number for a corpse kit!
It'd be great to see everyones base art and messages....

Chris.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Falcigno's COOL! 

~RK~


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

My base isn't numbered, but it'll be my pleasure to post a pic...oh, got a Customizing Monster Kit that I ordered from evilbay (I can recommend tammigreatbuys as a top-notch seller!:thumbsup in Monday's post, so now I'm set whenever I want to start this beauty!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Denis, any word from Mike on the box art/instruction sheet?


----------



## FalcignoArt.com (Dec 5, 2010)

Cripes...YOU guys really are the beast FIENDS a SKULLptor like me could ever have! OK, enough of my bad E.C puns, what can I say? I grew up on them along with a steady diet of Famous Monsters. :freak:

I know I'm always saying this, but seriously- THANK YOU all so much. I'm really thrilled you guys are digging this piece. I'm hard at work on the MAD DOG and I finally locked down EXACTLY what I'm doing for the 3rd one (you are gonna LOVE it because it's...INSANE!).

Dead Man, I'm shocked and embarrassed I forgot to number yours! I'll try to figure out what # it is and you can just add it yourself. Any chance you have a post mark on the box that I can use to narrow it down?

Also- Dwayne's Box art is almost finished and my pal Rainer broke his hand recently (ouch!), so the instructions plus his variant painting are on hold for a spell. Sorry.

BTW- if you think I'm cool, you musn't know Roy Kirchoff... he's got a giant tattoo on his stomach, used to play in a punk band...AND...he's got the best wardrobe this side of Vegas!

Talk to you all soon!
-Mike


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

FalcignoArt.com said:


> BTW- if you think I'm cool, you musn't know Roy Kirchoff... he's got a giant tattoo on his stomach, used to play in a punk band...AND...he's got the best wardrobe this side of Vegas!


We know. We've seen the pic. 
Let's not speak of this again......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

FalcignoArt.com said:


> Cripes...YOU guys really are the beast FIENDS a SKULLptor like me could ever have! OK, enough of my bad E.C puns, what can I say? I grew up on them along with a steady diet of Famous Monsters. :freak:
> 
> I know I'm always saying this, but seriously- THANK YOU all so much. I'm really thrilled you guys are digging this piece. I'm hard at work on the MAD DOG and I finally locked down EXACTLY what I'm doing for the 3rd one (you are gonna LOVE it because it's...INSANE!).
> 
> ...


Well Mike if you think you're crazy... then you've come to the right place:freak: I'm in the midst of laying down Base colors on the ETDV kit and am really jazzed creepin' it out...
...and pics of the Mad Dog yet?...and maybe # 3?...(yeah... we're insatiable) (and insane:drunk
...Well having said that...you can put me on the list for both of these kits:thumbsup:
Cheers
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm supposed to be working on other stuff but I've been playing with this one all day! I've got the parts all cleaned up and ready for primer. Man, this is a blast!! I'll prime it up then leave it for a few weeks while I think of a paint scheme....

Chris.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's mine, #16!
I LOVE the whole piece, but particularly I love the vulture head replacement. 
Story: I was at a Mets game a few years back; it was about the 6th inning when I left my seat to use the toilet. When I returned I found someone sitting in my seat. When I tapped him on the shoulder and nicely informed him of his error, he spun around and drunkenly sputtered something utterly incomprehensible. I backed away slowly and found another seat. I gotta tell you Mike, I don't know how you did it, but that's his face on the vulture!

Anyway, the first thing I did when I unpacked the piece was to give the underside of the base a few clear coats for protection. Priceless!
Thanks again!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

FalcignoArt.com said:


> Dead Man, I'm shocked and embarrassed I forgot to number yours! I'll try to figure out what # it is and you can just add it yourself. Any chance you have a post mark on the box that I can use to narrow it down?
> -Mike


Well, I received the kit on the 14th...so figure it was sent out no later than the 10th...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The bottom of my kit's base...

View attachment 125240


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cool James and louspal! 
I can't remember who asked if it was the Monogram King Chopper vulture but here's a shot of it in place on the DV kit. If you compare it to Mikes pics on the first page you can see a big difference..... 










Here's my kit all subassembled, primed and ready to paint....










Now to leave it for a while and figure out a paint scheme....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Not quite finished but getting closer...









Lovin' every minute of it!!!
Can't wait to upload your finished Box Art !!!










Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

(the Crypt-Keeper's voice)
Well, kiddies, that's our yell-yarn for this time. Nine-Fingered Freddy failed in his felonious foray and found himself feasted upon...

Waytago, Denis! Lookin' slick and sick, brother! PM for you...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> (the Crypt-Keeper's voice)
> Well, kiddies, that's our yell-yarn for this time. Nine-Fingered Freddy failed in his felonious foray and found himself feasted upon...
> 
> Waytago, Denis! Lookin' slick and sick, brother! PM for you...


Love this kit James...








Lots of cool detail...

















...and BTW yeah...looks like one of his fingers was eaten by some desert critter
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It looks great Denis. I am still on the fence with this one but the way yours looks it could push me over the edge. Are they coming or going to come in the fancy box in the future?

Bob K.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It came out great Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I like all the creepy crawlies you added. You must have really raided your spares box....

Chris.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> It came out great Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> I like all the creepy crawlies you added. You must have really raided your spares box....
> 
> Chris.


It is likely he did except for those Forgotten Prisoner rats he was so king to send to me. I thought I recognized that spider.

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That Spider is from a spare Sinbad 
as I recall, and according to Scott Mckillop, Jeff Yagher sculpted that little critter 
when he sculpted the Monarch Sinbad kit...
Cheers
Denis


----------



## FalcignoArt.com (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Dennis! Wow, you clearly had a grand ol' time slathering this guy with GORE!
I'm glad you are loving this so much, it's great to see your enthusiasm applied in 3 dimensions! Plus, I LOVE your added critters!!!

Also, a few members on here have expressed interest in snatching up a DV kit for themselves, I have a fresh batch of 10 arriving this week, most of those are spoken for, but there are 3 or 4 kits up for grabs to the next customers.

I am SO DAMN thrilled at the response this kit has gotten, not for nothing...but I DID put a lot of work into making this concept as cool as possible within the confines of the Aurora style and size. The end result is something I'm proud of as I wanted it for my own shelf to begin with, the fact that you all like it so much is a sweet bonus!

Since I'm doing my own series of 3 kits, I opted to go somewhere between the classic monster releases that spotlight one main character & the slightly more involved bases that match the Aurora Witch & Bride kits. I think it's a happy medium that fits in quite nicely with any Styrene collection.

As for the box art, the sample (a rough mock-up) that Denis posted is the longbox art by Dwayne Pinkny. My pal Rainer Engle (a German comic illustrator) will be painting a squarebox variant along with a novelty instruction sheet. He broke his hand recently though, so it'll be delay for about a month.

What I'm going to offer are FREE high resolution scans, emailed to all the customers that can be inexpensively printed out on any decent home printer.

I have received a number of requests to offer printed boxes at an additional cost. I'm not at all against that, but I'm guessing a small run of custom printed boxes will clock in at $15- $20 each.:freak: I'm not sure if the demand is there for that kind of investment. We'll see.

Thanks again to everyone, if you want to pick up a kit, PLEASE email me [email protected]

-Mike


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm by no means done yet Mike, the name plate and detailing aren't finished...dullcoat and a little more gore...my goal is by months' end:thumbsup:
You can put me down on that list of those who would(and will) buy a Box (long box or square box...preferably both!)...I love collecting the box art almost as much as the kits themselves...
and speaking of your cool series...any pics of kit #2 and/or #3 yet?
I'm going to need something to do in Feb...
Cheers!
Denis


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice Auroraesque paint-up, Denis. I'm still mulling over how to attack this one. I did some minor alterations to the vulture's wings and added few errant shreads of flesh on the bandit. 
Love the artwork, Mike. A high res scan would do it for me.
Aurora Fans: Grab this one while you can!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beauteous! I think this kit fits in nicely with the Chamber of Horrors Guillotine and the Hanging Tree. I may have to break down and see if I can pick one up.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great box art.Don't know if it would make great sales in kit form,but the art is very AURORA like.More art like this in the future please.Show a bigger picture of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Would be an even greater figure if it had cowboy boots and hat and gunbelt.:hat:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

FalcignoArt.com said:


> BTW- if you think I'm cool, you musn't know Roy Kirchoff... he's got a giant tattoo on his stomach, used to play in a punk band...AND...he's got the best wardrobe this side of Vegas!
> 
> -Mike


Mike, you are too kind! :wave:

Thanks,

~RK~


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Would be an even greater figure if it had cowboy boots and hat and gunbelt.:hat:


The (Mikes') story goes that this guy with the bag of gold is a bank robber from the 1930's-40's...and maybe he should have taken a canteen of water rather than all that gold
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

...and emptied five chambers of his revolver in a vain attempt to ward off the inevitable vulture. The last round he mercifully saved for himself...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's my take on this cool new Boxart...


























Still having a blast with this....Should be done this weekend  
Need more.....
Cheers
Denis


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, Denis, and now there's also a scorpion joining the feast!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Great work, Denis, and now there's also a scorpion joining the feast!


Thanks CMM and a few others as well!!! Should be done Tomorrow!









Then I'll be looking for something for this guy!...









although he looks pretty busy right now  








Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Thanks CMM and a few others as well!!! Should be done Tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and if Mike Falcigno has his way, he'll be even busier...heh heh heh...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This kit is an Absolute Blast !
....Added some Hair...



























A critter or two...









and...voila...an Aurora Nightmare!!!...THANKS MIKE !









Going right in with my Aurora Monster Models!
....NEED MORE.... BWAHAHAHA !
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

That's just DISGUSTING! I love it. You can almost smell it over the net (or is it that old steak in my fridge I'm smelling)?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks mrmurph....Here's a link to the finished kit.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=317651
..a new record for me...# 3 in a month:thumbsup:
Can't wait for the Mad Dog kit...
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...I'm still waiting to hear back from Mike as to what number my kit is...


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't have any pictures of the base as yet but I picked up #24 @ WF this year.  Denis, please add me to the list. 

Started working on the vulture a couple of days ago. 

Great kit Mike!

~RK~


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Here's the latest greatest list...
> paypal: [email protected] or Pm me for my mailing address.
> 
> 
> ...


The next kit in the line will be based of the Aurora MAD DOG! More details to follow.......

Consider it done Roy :thumbsup:
Hey ...did he sign and Draw a picture on the base?
Please post pictures:thumbsup:
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Since this thread got brought back up...
....anyone else finish their kit yet?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Not yet Denis, but I'm just moving in to a unit (FINALLY!!!) and I plan on having mine done in a couple of weeks, along with Floyd, Blackbeard, a couple of car kits, etc...

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great News Chris:thumbsup:
Going to be sweet to see your kits soon !
Congratulations on the New Digs:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

mcdougall said:


> Consider it done Roy :thumbsup:
> Hey ...did he sign and Draw a picture on the base?
> Please post pictures:thumbsup:
> Cheers
> Mcdee


Yes Denis, Mike did draw on and sign the base. I will post pictures soon. 

~RK~


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool can't wait to see them:thumbsup:

Copy these pictures and make your own box:thumbsup:


















Cheers Mcdee


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Death Valley #24:











Very cool kit! 

I believe Mike FalcignoArt.com said I got the second to the last one, so, maybe he didn't cast 30 kits.

~RK~


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Death Valley #24:
> 
> Very cool kit!
> 
> ...


Making it all the Rarer Roy:thumbsup:
Cheers
Denis


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Still don't know what number mine is for sure, even Mike wasn't sure...although going by the list it might be # 18...howzabout it, Mr. Falcigno? Could that be it?


----------

